# Steak, it's what's for dinner.



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

9oz beef tenderloin filet; dry rub of black pepper, sea salt, and Prudhomme's Salmon Magic; dry pan-roasted and served with rice.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

It was excellent. The trick with the salmon magic is to only open it a TINY crack so you can do a light dusting.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yep, dude, you did it right! Looks like it's cooked PERFECTLY, too! Now if ya only had a couple of mater sammitches with Duke's mayo for dessert....


----------

